# Tom Petty Brain Dead



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What a shame.....



> We're told after Petty got to the hospital he had no brain activity and a decision was made to pull life support.
> 
> Tom Petty was rushed to the hospital Sunday night after he was found unconscious, not breathing and in full cardiac arrest ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.
> 
> EMTs rushed to his Malibu home and were able to get a pulse. He was rushed to the UCLA Santa Monica Hospital and our sources say he was put on life support.


Tom Petty Found Unconscious in Full Cardiac Arrest (UPDATE) | TMZ.com


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fox news just reported him dead at 66, heart failure.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

EMT's can bring road kill back to life, this exact same thing happened to my Father, massive heart attack, took them 15-20 minutes to get to the house, had problems because it had just snowed (Tucson AZ), and the driveway was very muddy, so in their wisdom of sending the ladder truck out on all emergencies... it came in first, got stuck, who know how many minutes they took pushing it out of the way, but yes they brought my father back to life, if you call a vegetable a life, nope, he didn't suffer, he was dead after 5 minutes of no oxygen, but yes they can get the heart started again, but the person is gone.

*Rancher*


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

May he Rest In Peace


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn the Torpedoes!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Forgive me


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Last Superbowl show I enjoyed.

And no knee takers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went for a ride and had some of his music playing. I do enjoy some of his work.

How did that go.. "Oh my my oh hell yes got to put on that party dress."
And the duo with Nicks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm. I wonder what drugs they'll find in the bloodstream?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I liked his music well enough until he attacked my Congresswoman at the time, Michele Bachmann, in 2012. So he has been brain dead for quite a while. Let him rot for all I care.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's a big bummer.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

As I understand his daughter wrote a strongly worded correction supposedly he's NOT dead? Just a heart attack?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RIP, Tom. Didn't much care for your music, but more and more people I grew up with are dying off. It's normal, I know, but still sad.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

He sure put on a great show. His was one of the best concerts I've ever attended.

RIP


----------

